# Y hoy 12 de diciembre en Google....



## Chico3001 (Dic 12, 2011)

Tenemos la celebracion del nacimiento del cofundador de Intel e inventor del CI... 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Noyce


----------



## pandacba (Dic 12, 2011)

Chico!!!!! más presición!!!!! el CI ya esaba inventado, se trata de lo que se considera el primer microprosesador,  era una cpu de 4 bits hablamos del i4004





Este fue anunciado el 15 de noviembre de 1971

La historia intima cuenta que este CPU fue desarrollado para una calculador, por encargo de una firma japonesa.

Este acuerdo fue rubricado el 20 de junio de 1969 con la firma japonesa Busicom fabricante de calculadoras(les suena la fecha? que paso ese dia?)

Hoy una calculadora no tiene nada de nuevo, pero yo recuerdo una calculadora cifra en la mesa de trabajo que estaba constituida internamente con 3 tableros superpoblados de CI lógicos y era más grande que los primitivos celuares, si maso del tamaño de un ladrillo, y pesaba más que uno de estos

fianalmente intel no cerro el trato con los nipones y les devolvio el dinero.

La historia no lo dice pero es evidente que alguién tomo conciencia de lo que habian echo y era mejor quedarselo, ese primer procesador tenia en su interior unos 2300 transisores, su frecuencia de trabajo, 0.74Mhz y era capaz de ejecutar 92000 instrucciones

Su precio de mercado, unos 60 dolares, unos 340 dolares actuales, su creador contaba entonces con 34 años

Despues vino el i8008 la bestia se comenzaba a crecer.....

algún dato curioso

un intel core7 es 350.000 superior al i4004 y si el intel core7 fuera construido con la tecnologia de entonces ocuparia 21 m2 datos proporrcionados por intel


Otro dato curisos, hoy en dia el i4004 cotiza en el mercado de objetos de colección muy buscados

Los originales como el de la foto se pagan unos 400 dólares en Ebay los otros 300-200 dólares

Cabe recordar que no funciona solo necesita los i4001, i4002, i4003, i4008 e i4009, estos últimos no pueden trabajar juntos, los primeros son ram y rom respectivamente


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 12, 2011)

La he subido a FE para conservar la imagen. Es bién bonita.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 13, 2011)

la verdad un genio el tipo. *Panda* no se vale usar wikipedia y el micro micro procesador los desarrollo Steve Wozniak el maldito Mago de Woz... Que no? negalo a este genio...


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 14, 2011)

Aquí un enlace con información y diversas versiónes del chip con otros fabricantes.

Como me gustaría tener alguno de esas colosales calculadoras , acá en México ni en museos lo he visto...


----------

